# Looking into buying a Mini Donkey



## LindaL

Deb and I are moving to a new property next month and are thinking for buying a Mini Donkey to use for a guardian animal, because there are 2 dogs that live next door that have/will dig under the fence into the pasture. I am scared that they will hurt the horses (I have been thru a dog attack before and I don't ever want to deal with that horror again!) Are Mini Donkeys a good choice for this? We also plan on putting up electric fence along the bottom and top of the fence to keep horses in and other animals out.

I have never owned a Mini Donkey, so don't really know much about them. Do they eat the same thing as Minis do? Anything "bad" I should know about them? Are jennies or geldings better? Do they get along with Minis (pastured together)?


----------



## Ashley

I personally wouldnt get just one. They dont bond to the horses like they do their own kind. We have ran donkeys and horses together and they keep to their own groups. Also havent really seen a donkey that is that great of a guard animal.


----------



## Dark Horse Mt

I think everyone should have at least one Mini Donkey. We added our little guy in 2006. His best friend is my 17h Friesian cross, second best friend is our Mini horse. The big guy will let him do anything including eating out of the same feeder at the same time. But the donkey really thinks he is the alpha animal around here & no one is going to tell him any different. He has been known to run dogs out of the pasture & some times chases our cats but lets on of them hang out on his back. He is a real treat!


----------

